# Can we do anything - think we might try with her...



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My son has 3 does registered in his name. One of them we were really hoping would work out, but she's not.... she's super....lazy  Won't walk on the leash without acting as if you are killing her, and she will choke herself until she is foaming at the mouth! It's ridiculous....We've tried everything - treats, grain, etc.

My son has always wanted to show his other doeling, but she has 3 teats... 2x1. The 3rd teat is smaller than the others. She's a 50% looks exactly like her mama, solid red w/black highlights. 
BUT, she's kinda on the light side, her mama isn't a heavy doe either.
He keeps asking if he can show her...I told him probably not.

But if we could build her up and get some more weight on her, think he could do anything with her?

I told him I'd ask...But I don't know what he could do with her? She's such a cutie...My kids aren't worried about top notch show quality goats right now, they are wanting to learn, and have fun. Of course if they prove they are really liking it, we'll look into getting a couple of nice kids for them to show next year as I want to add a couple of fullbloods....eventually.

I need to get some recent pictures of her...But here are some from a month ago









This is mama from last summer. She is shedding out and getting that dark red, sleek coat...can't wait until she is finished shedding! I am guessing this is what Mischief is going to look like since she's identical to her mama <her twin brother is the same too!>.









Snoozing with her auntie









Mama got up and she fell over LOL









She's tall, and slender, not sure about her weight. Her mama is a yearling, and Mischief was a tiny baby, I called her my teacup baby  She is 11 weeks old, I am guessing she weighs between 35-40lbs.
BTW, forgot to add that I was told mama is Nubian/Boer. She's registered as 50% boer. Mama has some growing to do to catch up with her 3yo big sis...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling?*

Really, the only thing you could use her for is meat or a pet. I wouldn't breed her and if she was shown, the judge will generally check the teats when they look over the goat so if they see she has a split teat, they'll place her last in her class...granted the other does in the class don't have split teats.

Since teat issues like this can be passed on...if you are wanting to breed for show prospects...she wouldn't be good in a breeding program for that. She sure looks like a cute little thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling?*



> the judge will generally check the teats when they look over the goat so if they see she has a split teat,


 As I am hearing it ...she has 2 clean separate teats on one side and 1 clean teat on the other side.... :wink:

With the breed standards it isn't listed at all....maybe see if you can talk to a judge....and find out about it.....I am not sure ...but I think... it won't be highly liked in the ring....but ...you'll never know .....I guess... unless you ask one... As a matter of fact... we have member "JT3"... that just joined here... that is a judge.... this is his link... he should be able to answer that for you... :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=21192&p=253751&hilit=I+am+a+judge#p253751


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling?*

Thanks! My son has a doeling he's showing in breeding in the same age rank, but if she could be shown as a commercial type, even in the district shows. He was really hoping to get to show 2 does, but with the older one not working out... 

This was the doeling he originally wanted to show, but I know for breeding stock 4-H she wouldn't make it with the teat issue. Darned shame  Her twin is clean teated...We were going to keep her for breeding meat goats... but We have 4 doelings, and only plan to keep 2 <I want to get 1 or 2 fullblooded does in the near future>.

I wish her mama was registered...OMG....I think I would have to drag her away from the shows - people - treats - she'd be all up for that LOL She's such a hoot!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling?*

Oh gotcha...for some reason I was thinking you were saying she was split teated...but I get it now. Thanks for clarifying that Pam. :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling?*

No problem on that part  I did pm JT3, hopefully he can tell me if it's worth trying to do something commercial with her or not. I told my son I'd look into it for him, and so he got excited...heh. Actually that's saying a lot coming from him!

Edited to add, if she can be shown at all I think our interest would be in Commercial Does.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling?*

http://www.abga.org/teat-structure.php
I would think showing her at the 4H level might be OK. Definitely at a sanctioned show she would be dropped to the back of the line-up. Actually surprising that she is registered at all as most Registered breeders would sell her as a cull or commercial grade doe.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything & question about breeding vs. commerc*

Thanks Relics, I'll look at her again and see if I can get a pic, but I'm thinking the #5 in Acceptible fits her.

We bred her. She's a 50% and we planned to use her for breeding <not at show level>. Her twin is clean teated, her cousins are clean teated, her mama has spurs at the end of her teats, one of those spurs is functional. We never bought them thinking show quality, we bought them for meat production. The mama is my spoiled baby, even if I were buying show quality goats when I purchased her...I still would have purchased her, that's how crazy I am about her 

Without starting another topic, I do want to ask.... as I can't find any info...

What is the difference between showing breeding stock doe and commercial doe? If he shows this one, she would have to be commercial since he can't show two in the same class <this one and his other doe are 1 day apart>.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything - another ? about breeding vs. commer*

I LOVE her color.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything - another ? about breeding vs. commer*

commercial = not registered


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything - another ? about breeding vs. commer*

I LOVE that color............wonder if ND's come like that? Her coloring is just like my Irish Setter.


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything - another ? about breeding vs. commer*

It's hard to answer a lot of questions because the rules vary show to show. At one of our shows, it is strictly a 4-H show and they get a prominent breeder from the area to judge. The best does get blues, ones with faults like yours would get reds, and white ribbons are reserved for goats suffering from management issues-- ill, emaciated, etc. All registered goats show with unregistered goats, simply because there are not enough of either, and some of the unregistered does are excellent quality, while some registered does are quite poor.

At another, they are broken up into a class of percentages & commercial, and a class of purebreds and fullbloods. The judge is an IBGA judge and he looks for faults and DQ's as per IBGA rules for both commercial and percentage.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything - another ? about breeding vs. commer*

Thanks so much! I believe most of the shows we are looking at are about the same as our county fair. I know our girls aren't excellent quality compared to a lot of the show goats, but I think my kids will still have a lot of fun showing them.

Would it be possible to show this one as a commercial doe even if she is a registered 50%? I'm going to clip her and see what she looks like. If we can build her up a little more, I think she'll be okay, especially since this is our kids first year. My son adores this doe, but we thought her teat structure would get her disqualified. However with the link that Relics shared, she looks to have an acceptable teat structure.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything - another ? about breeding vs. commer*

Here are some pics. I gave her a very quick clipping as it was hard to see the teats. Finally getting a closer look it's def a split, but is it an acceptable split?



















I did a very quick clip, poor girl had soooo much hair LOL

She 'was' dark red now she's soooo light, at least now we can tell her and her twin apart!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*

According to the pics... she is definitely split teated..... so she isn't considered a 2x1 clean...she is a split x 1..... that wouldn't do good in the show ring... as it is more than 50% ... you can see the standards chart...and you will see...  http://www.abga.org/teat-structure.php



> One of them we were really hoping would work out, but she's not.... she's super....lazy  Won't walk on the leash without acting as if you are killing her, and she will choke herself until she is foaming at the mouth! It's ridiculous....We've tried everything - treats, grain, etc.


 As to the difficult Doe.....I would get a chair and get a dog collar or halter (would be better)...... with a rope and tie her up ..watching her every moment.... if she pulls back and fights the rope....let her...unless she stops breathing of coarse.... eventually ..she will... release the tension or should ...use your best judgment.... if she does get into trouble.... untie her....but... also try to be as stubborn as she is...but being safe.. if you know what I mean... :wink: if she does release the tension...makes one step....give her a treat... if she will take it.....she may or may not ..just starting with training.... do this daily for 15 minutes at a time..... eventually... she should get the hang of it...and then... what you can do is.... start to walk her...if she resist's...then do the same as the fence would do....hold on don't give in and wait for her to step forward and stop resisting....again... give her a treat..... If you have a tree or tasty grasses that you can take her for a walk to.... she will be more than happy to go for a walk and be rewarded...good luck..... with time ...she will be OK with it and you can show her... :wink: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*

Thanks Pam, that's what I was afraid of 

I'll try your suggestion with the other doe. We've been working with her for a couple of months, and she was doing okay, then suddenly she wanted no part of it anymore. I worked with her yesterday off and on for an hour. First, I brought her out with my kids and the other 2 does. She started acting up so they started acting up! She was doing just 'okay' then suddenly she wouldn't move, kept throwing herself down, wouldn't release any tension on the leash and it was to the point she collapsed because she was exhausted from choking herself. At that point I was just trying to get her back to the backyard! It was really ridiculous  And stressful for both of us.
She's super SUPER lazy...and she's becoming a real fatty goat. 
I ended up feeding everyone but keeping her out seperate. I don't want her eating too much and gaining anymore weight than necessary especially if she's not allowing us to exercise/work with her. 
After I fed the others I had her grain in a small bucket, and had my 4yo walk ahead of me, when we reached her, she got a few bites, had my daughter move again, and when she got there she got a few bites. We did this until she was finished. Sometimes it was a fight, sometimes not.
Should we keep doing this? 
She 'kind of' ate an animal cracker, but she's just really not into treats, not sure what I could buy that might entice her.

My son may just have to stick with the one doe for now. Very disappointing about the stubborn doe though, don't know why she acts like this.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*

Your welcome...

Sorry about the teats... 

Ok when you work with an animal (training) there is an important thing to know....only work them for 15 minutes at a time and end ...on a positive note....never over work them they will get bored and it won't be fun for them anymore....

Always have the professional goat that walks on a lead ahead of her...if you are going to use another goat for training.... if she works better alone then do that....


> She was doing just 'okay' then suddenly she wouldn't move, kept throwing herself down, wouldn't release any tension on the leash and it was to the point she collapsed because she was exhausted from choking herself.


 Using a halter will help eliminate the choking part of it........

If she gets all stressed out after a session give her probiotic paste and nutradrench to calm her gut....

Your doing right by keeping her from eating to much.... your right.. it isn't good to let them get to fat....

Grain training ...for her seems to work until she runs out right? well I wouldn't just use that technique as you really can't take her bucket in the ring with you...I'd try the tie up method and see...she will still be rewarded...but it will be because she did it herself and not persuaded by the bucket...if that makes sense... :thumb:



> She 'kind of' ate an animal cracker, but she's just really not into treats, not sure what I could buy that might entice her.


 Goat licorice ...goat treats they love it.... I get mine at tractor supply .... http://www.tractorsupply.com/livestock/ ... b--5099444


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*

She does real well being tied up, but being asked to walk, she digs her feet in and that's it. When we first started working with her, she was working alone and did very well. I don't honestly know what happened. We didn't work with her too much each day, just a little here and there. It's as if she has the mindset now that if she acts like this then she doesn't have to walk or be exercised. When you go to set her up she will lean backwards as if it's the end of the world.

I agree, can't take the grain bucket into the ring. I'll call TSC and see if the local store has the goat treats. I'm having a hard time finding stuff for goats in the TSC lately 

I haven't seen a halter that would fit her? THe ones I saw in TSC were for more mature animals. BUT I do have rope made from that material for a soft halter, so maybe I can convert it into a halter.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*

Yes ...convert that to a halter.... if she doesn't have the choking going on.. it will be easier on her...

Are you working her in the heat of the day? I find working with them in the evening when it cools down or in the morning... they do better... :wink:

When she stops in her tracks....you also stop and just stand there...even if there is a bit tension in the rope....and wait her out ...she should give in and release that....then give her a treat.... With the licorice treats...she may do a bit better.... I had our Tractor supply order stuff for me.. to get some of these things ...maybe you can too....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*

Thanks Pam we will try that. 
We typically work with them late in the evening, around 7pm, so it's not too hot out. During the summer after school is out I'd like to do it early in the mornings.

I sure hope we can get somewhere with her, because we have to take them for health certificates on Saturday...heh...I can just see dragging her inside that place!

I won't be back down near TSC until around the 1st of June  It's almost an hour drive to the closest one. I will call them though and see if they have it, otherwise I'll see if they can get it for me.

When we pull them out to work with them later if I can I'll get some video to show you what she is doing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*

Your welcome...good luck with her...stay strong...and you are the boss.... :wink: :hi5:

I'd love to see video on what she is doing... :greengrin:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*

I don't like the "feed training method" because after the show my goats end up in the pasture and Nothing ANNOYS me more than a goat that follows me around while I am trying to do something because they think that if they follow long enough they will get food/treat. 
Try leading your goat, with the proper halter, then when she stops have a second person, who is trailing behind her, lift her tail. They Don't Like Their Tails messed with and will start moving again following the pressure on their head. Eventually they get the idea....Now come show day you have ALL your goats on leads making it too hard to do the food/treat thing without causing a stampede. Again simply trail your Obedient goat behind the Not So Obedient one, She stops and the trailing handler is in perfect position to Tail lift her, not hard just in a suggestive manner. But everyone does things differently


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*



> I don't like the "feed training method" because after the show my goats end up in the pasture and Nothing ANNOYS me more than a goat that follows me around while I am trying to do something because they think that if they follow long enough they will get food/treat.
> Try leading your goat, with the proper halter, then when she stops have a second person, who is trailing behind her, lift her tail. They Don't Like Their Tails messed with and will start moving again following the pressure on their head. Eventually they get the idea....Now come show day you have ALL your goats on leads making it too hard to do the food/treat thing without causing a stampede. Again simply trail your Obedient goat behind the Not So Obedient one, She stops and the trailing handler is in perfect position to Tail lift her, not hard just in a suggestive manner. But everyone does things differently


 Sorry you don't like my technique....  but I have been doing it for years.... for the super stubborn goats... after the goat learns how to walk with you.....they are a pro......and after a short while.... they forget about the treats and just be a goat again..... :wink:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*

Sorry, I worded that wrong...I didn't mean I didn't like Your method but rather; I just don't like Any food training method with Any type of animal...And as I said earlier everyone does things differently None being Wrong.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*

Well...if I can get video to upload, I will share. I had to use my camera, and forgot to change it to low quality so the files are HUGE.

Madison - the goat we've been having trouble with was really good today...OMG I'm still in shock! She didn't do a lot of fussing, but my son really had to work to get her to hold her head up. Setting up is another thing....heh... she was good standing, just didn't set up very well.
Her biggest issues right now if she walks well is:
keeping head up
setting up nicely

She is the type that likes to hold her head low....the only goat we have that is like that.

As for the other two, they didn't work well at all today, so we didn't push any of them, it was warm out, but also, the other two have hoof scald  We've been fighting hoof scald for weeks now thanks to all the rain. 
I know they are typically really well behaved, so I'm not overly worried. Tomorrow we'll just plan on setting up, and grooming.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*



> Sorry, I worded that wrong...I didn't mean I didn't like Your method but rather; I just don't like Any food training method with Any type of animal...And as I said earlier everyone does things differently None being Wrong.


 No problem ()relics ....thank you .... for clearing that up...you are right ...people have their own methods of doing things.... :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*



> Madison - the goat we've been having trouble with was really good today...OMG I'm still in shock! She didn't do a lot of fussing, but my son really had to work to get her to hold her head up. Setting up is another thing....heh... she was good standing, just didn't set up very well.
> Her biggest issues right now if she walks well is:
> keeping head up
> setting up nicely
> ...


 Alright... :clap:  congrats on progress.... :hi5:

It will take time for her to learn setup...... but... she will get it.......don't work her more than 15 minutes at a time and leave it on a good note... :thumbup: you can work with her in the mornings... then the evenings..... hope to hear more great progress soon.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*

The videos didn't upload, so I am trying again! I am determined!

We did something very different today. We would walk them, let them graze, walk them, let them graze, set them up, etc. Since we took so many breaks I think we had them out of the pen for about 45 minutes.

She just used a nylon dog collar, but I was prepared to make a halter for her if needed. I let my 4yo take the leash for a while, and well she seems to work magic on the goats... They do seem to go along with her fairly well! Now she is determined she is showing Madison LOL Next year she will be old enough to start showing goats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*

Only one of the videos would load, don't know why the other wouldn't... 
The other video was a bit better. Next time I need to make these much lower quality because they are over 150MB each!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... hotostream

My son really has to hold her to get her head up, otherwise she likes to carry her head low.

Here's a picture of a semi-set up Madison. We will work with her on setting up this afternoon.


















My son's other doeling, Mia - who has the ear injury. I had to tape it again to try and get the middle section to stay together. The injury runs down between those boxes. I'll check it today and try to make it less complicated. The first aid tape didn't want to stick very well yesterday so that's why I did it like that. 









This is what she thought about working yesterday...









And then my daughters doeling Crazy Daisy...haha just kidding! Her name is really Daisy Mae, she's not crazy, but that's her nickname  









I originally had my daughters camera outside...took the next two pics of the girls and the batteries died! 









They were just standing there watching everyone like statues...too cute. We are using that rope on Mia so we can tie it loosely so it isn't touching or bothering her ear.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*



> We did something very different today. We would walk them, let them graze, walk them, let them graze, set them up, etc. Since we took so many breaks I think we had them out of the pen for about 45 minutes.
> 
> She just used a nylon dog collar, but I was prepared to make a halter for her if needed. I let my 4yo take the leash for a while, and well she seems to work magic on the goats... They do seem to go along with her fairly well! Now she is determined she is showing Madison LOL Next year she will be old enough to start showing goats


 I did mentioned taking them for a walk earlier....to walk nibble on tree's or graze ...that is wonderful and it isn't really work..... so doing it that way....you can do it however long you want..... as she is enjoying herself....do that daily... but.. also work with her away for the eateries... so she gets to know that not always that she gets to nibble as she is being walked.... I would walk graze her... for a reward... if she does well in her training at 15 minutes intervals... :hi5:

Nice Doelings by the way.....  :hi5: :thumb:



> My son really has to hold her to get her head up, otherwise she likes to carry her head low.


For setting up... I am seeing that the collar is to tight around their necks..it needs to be loosened.... the collar needs to be up at the horns and higher under the throat...... here is a good link ...to show you how... it may help give you the right idea.... :wink: http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/specialawards.html you can click on their pics to make them bigger... :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*

Thanks so much Pam! So greatly appreciated  We will continue to work her that way - 15 minutes of walking/setting up and then grazing, then we'll just take her on a random walk wihile grazing, then practice setting up. As soon as school is out <3 more weeks>, the kids can work with them in the morning and evening.

They do typically hold the show collar up around the top of the neck, the one doeling my son was just letting her have slack while she was standing since she usually stands really well <I told he can't do that in the ring>. I'll have them pull them up more, and give them more slack. The girls are still getting used to these collars and figured out they can turn their head a certain way to get out of them....stinkers LOL But we haven't worked with them very long with those collars yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*

Your welcome.... glad it is working out for you and the goats.... looks like they will do well in the ring for you... keep up the great work.... :thumb:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*

We tie them to a tree or post close to us while we are gardenig/working/playing outside, for a couple hours a day. We have also had luck using this training collar to help keep them from pulling away from the kids 
http://www.google.com/products/catalog? ... 7&bih=545#

Sometimes a difficult goat at home, ends up being your best friend during the show, The stress of being at the show helps them settle down, As long as you have spent plenty of time before hand working with them. When my son was too young to show in 4H we bred a couple does later so he would have younger doeling to show in open class, we worked and worked with this doeling who ended up being around 4 months old at the show. She pulled and pulled him and would run away from him at the house. We went ahead with the plan any way. Knowing that this was an open show and they wouldn't want to deal with a kid being dragged around the rink, We figured we would just have to step in and show the doeling ourselves. But that little doeling stood like an angel, did everything he asked, you would have thought they were in a showmanship class. Instead of a 3-6 month open doeling class.

My son came out of the rink and announced to everyone that the doeling was just like him, " I don't listen when I am at home, but I listen when I am at school." At least 20 people in hearing range were all brought to tears with laughter.

Keep trying, with the wilder one. I don't think you are going to have too much luck with the incorrect teated one.


----------



## icboers (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*

The teat structure on the red doe is acceptable in the show ring. I have a doe who is has multiple Division and Overall Championships and she has teats just like that.

Karla


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*

Thanks Karla! My husband said we should let my daughter show her as a commercial doe just for the fun of it. So I think we might! BUT...we didn't take her to get a health certificate, so now I am going to give one final try on finding a vet that will do it. Technically she is for sale, but we may hold off on selling her until after the summer fairs are over. 
She's a sweetie and I am in no hurry for her to go anywhere!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Can we do anything with a 3 teat doeling - pics added*

Now I am torn on what to do. Being new at this.... my son really wants 2 goats to show, and my daughter would love 2 goats to show, but she is okay with 1 this year.

My son's young doe he's been working has a torn ear <scrapie tag>, it's slit down the middle, and isn't going to close up....She has an abscess from the cd/t and I don't know that she'll be ready to show by the 18th of June.

We are filling out the 4-H papers tonight to take tomorrow <have to be in by June 1st> for their projects.

I am wondering if he should add this red doeling just in case he can't show the other one.

I'll have to pay $50 for a health certificate, so am I wasting my $$ or should we just do it and see what happens? Surely they won't knock these kids down too much just because of the teat <being 4-H not a big time show>. 
Would you do it?

This is just a start, but my son has been working hard <hard for him anyway, haha...>. I figure we get this summer and experience behind us, and then next year we know what to look for and hopefully we'll have some nice doelings to choose from


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would think Mia will be ready by June 18th. Now I don't know if the slit will heal together or apart but I am thinking she will be fine. If you do the red doe does that mean he will have 3 in his name? If you don't mind spending the money I would just have both kids show 2. My feeling is its not about if you win or lose its about whether you had fun or not. I doubt we will win our classes because we have some people that buy real nice show goats but we did pretty well last year and as long as the kids have fun that's all that matters to me. For the first year we showed whatever we had so I say take the red doe as long as $50 isn't too far out of the budget. I think it is nuts you have to pay $50. about 6 years ago we were having the same problem with high vet costs and some kids just couldn't afford it so our fair did away with health papers and we pay a vet to stand at the gate with the livestock committee members and check every animal into the fair grounds. Good luck and I am sure your kids will do great.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Roger. With everyones take on her teat structure we're gonna give her a chance  The health certificate part stinks <$50!!!!>, but we also might be gaining a vet that knows about goats, so that's a plus! I have yet to find a vet that will take a look at a goat <even Mia's ear  >. Plus they are literately 5 minutes away 

My son has 3 doelings and our buck registered in his name. He only wants to show 2, so I am trying to get info so if Mia is ready and doesn't have any more set backs, then he can show her, and my daughter can possibly show Mischief maybe in a commercial doe class? I'm not worried about them winning  But I want them to have fun, and they've been working hard with these does trying to get them walking and setting up.

Next year I hope it won't be so confusing getting this sorted out  I just hope judges don't look down on Mia for her ear  It isn't going to close up. When I took the bandage off and left it off the first time she pulled it apart, and now it doesn't want to close up. Now I am concerned about her getting it caught on things and riping it completely. Not even sure what I can do about that. I thought about talking to this vet and see if there is anything at all she can do and how much it would cost to do it <fearful it will be too much $$>. At this point looks don't concern me with her ear, but having any future issues does concern me. She's happy, and healthy otherwise  
She has an abscess between her shoulders where I gave the cd/t <despite all the rubbing I did on it! first abscess I've had with the cd/t..figures>. I'm using ichthammol <spelling?> on it every other day to help bring it to a head. I'll probably have my husband drain it when it gets closer to bursting, so it will heal faster <I hope!>.

So much goat drama...and what stinks about this whole thing...I rushed to get Mia's paperwork in <we were originally going to sell her>, and JUST GOT HER REGISTRATION PAPER TODAY....heh...


----------

